

Hp TouchPad Go on eBay. Bidding at $1,500 right now. - mikecane
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemNext&item=330651963819&pt=US_Tablets&autorefresh=true

======
mikecane
I just want it known this is not MY listing. I don't even have the regular
TouchPad. Thought this was freaky and interesting. Wonder if HP will shut it
down? [typo edit]

~~~
angryasian
whats the context, is it an unreleased device ?

~~~
mikecane
Yes, VERY unreleased! It's a prototype of a model that never went into
production because HP killed the TouchPad.

~~~
anigbrowl
I don't think that's a big deal. Prototype and developer editions of devices
often show up for sale after a product line dies or even after it's been out
for a while. You can find developer Playstations on eBay from time to time,
presumably from firms that bought them but went bust later.

